# International driving license



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where in Dubai I can get an international driving license?
I'm going back to South African on 20-Dec for a short holiday and my SA driving license is expiring 18-Dec. I have no intention of renewing it in the near future either.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've got one online here:

International Driver Document - Welcome Page

You just have to fill the online application, send a scanned photograph and signature, and if you pay for the express service you get your IDP within 48 hours or so. I was very impressed.

However I believe is useless if your country license is expired, as the IDP basically only serves as a translation of your current country license and both have to be presented when you hire a car, etc.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks. luckily I have a valid UAE driving license so that should be okay right?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Suid-Afrikaner said:


> Thanks. luckily I have a valid UAE driving license so that should be okay right?



yep, it should not be a problem then!

just scan the license (both front and back), scan a passport size photo, and your signature, all in jpgs. 

also make sure the IDP company agrees on delivering to PO Boxes as they normally don't want to! I had to get mine sent to an address in the UK. 

izzy


----------



## Suid-Afrikaner (Jul 20, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> yep, it should not be a problem then!
> 
> just scan the license (both front and back), scan a passport size photo, and your signature, all in jpgs.
> 
> ...


I think I will use my work's physical address then.

Thanks for all the info Izzy!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

NP, glad to be useful for once!


----------

